# Toronto Open Winter 2010 (Jan. 30/10)



## Jai (Dec 29, 2009)

That's right, guys, Toronto Open Winter 2010 has just been announced, and registration is open.

*Venue:* Seneca College's Residence and Conference Center, Oasis Room (not the same room the previous TO comps have been held at; see TOW info page for details); Toronto, Ontario
*Date:* Saturday, January 30, 2010
*Events:* 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, Magic, Pyraminx
*Merchandise:* http://www.canadiancubing.com/Merchandise.aspx [list is pending]
*Other:* After-party with free pizza!

So, who's coming?


----------



## PeterV (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll be there! Can't wait.

EDIT: Just registered. Hope the weather is good!


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hmmmm... I'll think about it.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 29, 2009)

I be comin'


----------



## Tortin (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm coming


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 29, 2009)

ill likely be there


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2009)

Same day as D.C....

(I'll probably be at D.C.)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 30, 2009)

gotta attend~


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 30, 2009)

i wish they were having square 1


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 30, 2009)

vcuber13 said:


> i wish they were having square 1


square-1 scrambling sucks >_>


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 30, 2009)

maybeeeee, if I can get a ride.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 30, 2009)

TOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
As a fellow Canadian, I shall try my best to go, but am very doubtful, especially considering that it's only announced a month in advance :|


----------



## Jai (Dec 30, 2009)

Get used to it; most Canadian comps are announced only a month in advance.


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes!  been waiting


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 30, 2009)

My mom banned me from cubing :'( FML


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 30, 2009)

ouch. my mom is going to ban me if i get carried away with cubing.


----------



## tecnikal (Dec 30, 2009)

HOPEFULLY my first ever competition


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 30, 2009)

hopefully for me too, lol


----------



## Anthony (Jan 1, 2010)

See you guys there. TOS was a blast, so I'm sure TOW will be just as awesome. I just hope my hands aren't freezing during the competition. 60 degrees Fahrenheit is cold to me. I'd be lucky if it made it into the 20s that day. What did I get myself into..


----------



## Rubenx96 (Jan 4, 2010)

My first ever competition!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!! OMGGGGG


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm all signed up and going.
I'm at UW, and I'm bringing a friend.
Are there 2 more people who need a ride from UW?
I can drive only two.
First two to contact me somehow get them.


----------



## Forte (Jan 7, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > i wish they were having square 1
> ...


That's because your square-1 sucks >_>


----------



## Exsufflicate (Jan 11, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> I'm all signed up and going.
> I'm at UW, and I'm bringing a friend.
> Are there 2 more people who need a ride from UW?
> I can drive only two.
> First two to contact me somehow get them.


Maybe if I can find some place to stay, paying $100 for a hotel room last year was... not fun. 
Might have contributed in my not staying and just catching a GreyHound back to campus, I ain't paying for another night.


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I'm making it a day trip, heading back to campus on the same night since I'll have a shitload of work to do on the Sunday anywho.

So I'll probably end up leaving at around 7:00am to 7:30am and arriving at roughly 9:00am-9:15am? It depends on whether or not anybody wants to stop for food, since my residence doesn't serve food until 11 on weekends :\


----------



## cuber13579 (Jan 17, 2010)

already signed up cant wait


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just signed up in case my parents changed their minds and let me compete. It's not looking promising though. Maybe I'll just wait till there's a competition with Square-1


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 18, 2010)

OH NOES i have never used a stackmat before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> OH NOES i have never used a stackmat before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


then ask someone to show you how to use it before you compete


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 18, 2010)

omg i didn't think of that.

LOL!
total face palm

:fp


----------



## Exsufflicate (Jan 18, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> Well, I'm making it a day trip, heading back to campus on the same night since I'll have a shitload of work to do on the Sunday anywho.
> 
> So I'll probably end up leaving at around 7:00am to 7:30am and arriving at roughly 9:00am-9:15am? It depends on whether or not anybody wants to stop for food, since my residence doesn't serve food until 11 on weekends :\


Yo that's perfect!
I didn't even want to stay in Toronto for the night, so this just works out fantastic for me. I live off campus, but I can meet you on campus or at your residence somewhere. It's been 2 years since I've been in the residence area, but I can probably find my way around, and my sleep schedule is screwed up enough to make the early trip.
Let me know, I sent you a message.


----------



## doud0un3 (Jan 18, 2010)

really would like to comme but i dont have the cash and it is too far away from here... maybe in a couples of years


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 18, 2010)

a couple of years is a long time, keep that in mind.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 23, 2010)

one week until TOW 

and wow, 97 people have registered so far


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 23, 2010)

i can't wait...
1st competition.


----------



## Jai (Jan 27, 2010)

The schedule is up, check it out. You don't really need to print it out, though, because the schedule will be posted on the walls at the venue.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 27, 2010)

105 people signed up. Wow.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 27, 2010)

almost as big as Canadian Open 2009


----------



## Anthony (Jan 27, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> almost as big as Canadian Open 2009



Huh?
Assuming almost everyone who registered shows up (which may or may not happen), it'll be bigger than CO.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > almost as big as Canadian Open 2009
> ...


 more people registered for CO (115?), but they didn't all show up.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 27, 2010)

wow. what a big competition.

i dont think i'll make it to the second round


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright, so here's my ultimate plan for getting as many DNFs as I can:


2x2x2 -First Round: DNF x 1 
3x3x3 -First Round: DNF x 1 
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF x 2-3
3x3x3 One Handed-First Round: DNF x 1
2x2x2 -Second Round: DNF x 1 
3x3x3 -Second Round: DNF x 1 
4x4x4 -Combined Finals: DNF x 1-4	
5x5x5 -Combined Finals: DNF x 1-4
2x2x2 -Finals- DNF x 1-4
3x3x3- Finals- DNF x 1
3x3x3 One Handed - Finals: DNF x 1-4 

TOTAL: 12-25 /53


----------



## Tortin (Jan 28, 2010)

xD I don't think that DNF-ing is a good thing, Sarah.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > vcuber13 said:
> ...





Anthony said:


> Assuming almost everyone who registered shows up (which may or may not happen), it'll be bigger than CO.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

Tortin said:


> xD I don't think that DNF-ing is a good think, Sarah.



it can be a good think  when I screw up a solve and I'm sure that it'll be the worst one I would just DNF it since it won't count towards the average anyway, AND if I screw up several solves I can just DNF the rest since it'll be a suck average anyway



Anthony said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


 well yeah...


----------



## Forte (Jan 28, 2010)

All right, so here's MY's ultimate plan for Sarah getting as many DNFs as she can:


2x2x2 -First Round: DNF x 1 
3x3x3 -First Round: DNF x 1 
Magic: DNF x 5
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF x 3
3x3x3 One Handed -First Round: DNF x 1
2x2x2 -Second Round: DNF x 1 
3x3x3 -Second Round: DNF x 1 
4x4x4 -Combined Finals: DNF x 5	
5x5x5 -Combined Finals: DNF x 5
Pyraminx: DNF x 5
2x2x2 -Finals- DNF x 5
3x3x3- Finals- DNF x 5
3x3x3 One Handed - Finals: DNF x 5 

TOTAL: 43/63


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

Forte said:


> All right, so here's MY's ultimate plan for Sarah getting as many DNFs as she can:
> 
> 
> 2x2x2 -First Round: DNF x 1
> ...



Doing Magic and Pyraminx just so I can DNF then would be pathetic  I can't even solve a Pyraminx, unless I use Bob Burton's lolmethod.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > All right, so here's MY's ultimate plan for Sarah getting as many DNFs as she can:
> ...



lolmethod deserves a lol. i haven't even heard of it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Doing Magic and Pyraminx just so I can DNF then would be pathetic  I can't even solve a Pyraminx, unless I use Bob Burton's *lolmethod*.
> ...


basically, you solve one side, turn it over, solve another side, turn it over, solve another side etc. until you get an LL skip.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 28, 2010)

oh. thats why its called the lolmethod.

lol


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 28, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> oh. thats why its called the lolmethod.
> 
> lol


 but it works everytime


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 28, 2010)

unless you dnf 

oh noes. i dont think im gonna make the second round of 3x3 0.o ~GASP~


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > oh. thats why its called the lolmethod.
> ...



And Bob came in second place at the 2008 Virginia Open with it. (I was sixth despite using a real method. How embarrassing.)


----------



## Exsufflicate (Jan 28, 2010)

Alrighty then, looks like I'm withdrawing from the competition.
Got no ride, don't really feel up to taking the Greyhound and staying at an undetermined place overnight and leaving after the competition. Which is what I did last year, and I didn't really have too much fun with that...

Good luck to all competitors!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm at Justin's house. 

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 30, 2010)

alright, I have revised my plan 

2x2x2-First Round: DNF x 1
3x3x3-First Round: DNF x 1
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF x 2
3x3x3 One Handed-First Round: DNF x 1
2x2x2-Second Round: DNF x 1
3x3x3-Second Round: DNF x 1
4x4x4-Combined Finals: DNF x 1
5x5x5-Combined Finals: DNF x 4
2x2x2-Finals- DNF x 1
3x3x3- Finals- DNF x 1
3x3x3 One Handed-Finals: DNF x 1 

TOTAL: 15/53 (UWR) ....maybe 16/53 if I don't get a BLD success (I'm guessing that I'll get one)

I'm giving up a 5x5 average


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

GOGO SARAH AND FAIL!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 30, 2010)

yay today's the day


----------



## Faz (Jan 31, 2010)

Daniel Que said:


> Harris Chan got 7.33 today at Toronto Open Winter.


----------



## Jai (Jan 31, 2010)

Harris's 7.33 was a PLL skip, and an 8-move OLL (F R' F' R U R U' R'). Could've been sub-7; his cross was pretty bad. Harris also got a 17.83 OH average (counting times - 18, 18, 15) with a 14 single.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats amazing Harris :O
What was the average?


----------



## Tortin (Jan 31, 2010)

I didn't see it, because I was on the slow side of the finals.


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah so that was what everyone was "ooooo" -ing and clapping about. xD

second to the world record :\


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 31, 2010)

did you know that:

- today i arrived at exactly 9:16 am, and left exactly at 7:33 pm? didn't even do that on purpose

- i'm the first did-you-know post for this comp?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

aw man. i thought i was gonna be the first to post about harris's almost-WR

daniel, you guys better not've done something fun after i left 

omg. i wanted to make 2nd round. damn, too noob


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 31, 2010)

HOW MANY DNFS DID SARAH GET???


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> HOW MANY DNFS DID SARAH GET???



16


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > HOW MANY DNFS DID SARAH GET???
> ...



Name them?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Four in 2x2x2
Three in 3x3x3
One in OH
Three in BLD
One in 4x4x4
Four in 5x5x5


The funny thing is that several of them were not on purpose, I kept getting timer malfunctions because I didn't wait for the green light


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

sarah has a purple bunny


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> sarah has a purple bunny


----------



## Tortin (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



If you got a DNF OH avg, why did you think you made finals?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > sarah has a purple bunny



yay for piano 

do you play piano?


bunnies 

edit, sorry.

Bunnehs


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

Tortin said:


> If you got a DNF OH avg, why did you think you made finals?


Ah, I meant one in OH  so yeah it was 16 then.



dillonbladez said:


> yay for piano
> 
> do you play piano?
> 
> ...



the picture was based off of this




edit: Did You Knows coming soon, although there won't be many this time :/


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

i didn't see any DNFs.

oh well. team bld is more fun than seeing sarah get a dnf, i guess.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratz, sarah!!!

Who so little DYKs? Because comps aren't exciting now that you have previously experienced the epicity that is the JWaffle+Statue team, and anything less seems dull?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 31, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Congratz, sarah!!!
> 
> Who so little DYKs? Because comps aren't exciting now that you have previously experienced the *epicity that is the JWaffle+Statue team*, and anything less seems dull?



if it wasn't obvious enough 

congrats to all


----------



## Anthony (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you know..

- Canadian competitions are uber awesome?
- Actual Canadians are even awesomer?
- Harris' 7.33 was intense (obviously)?
- I didn't deserve to win 2x2?
- The fact that Justin's first round average was better than my final round makes me feel a bit better?
- 3 people beat Edouard's 2nd place 3.28 average today?
- Emily lies about her times? 
- Justin's mom makes the best COOKIES!?
- BLD in Canada is lol?
- It was COLD (compared to Texas)?
- Eric only does well in events he doesn't practice very much?
- LanLans are lame compared to a good ol' Eastsheen?
- Feliks' times were the hot topic of much of the competition's discussion?
- Celeste needs to manage her Halo playing time better?
- Michael needs to lay off the caffeine?
- Dave is the best organizer ever?
- Justin's mom makes the BEST COOKIES!?
- A few people came up to me to say hi, but after reading "Brooks" instead of "Searle" on my nametag they thought I was someone else? LOL
- It was totally worth coming all the way from Texas?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Did you know..
> - Emily lies about her times?


hey, I was going to write that!


ok, Did you know that...

- I have the UWR for most DNFs in a competition? (it should be updated here soon)
- I fail at accurately calculating averages?
- Michael brought a giant bottle of pop to drink throughout the day, and Bill had a carton of chocolate milk?
- Bill can sing?
- I kept getting timer malfunctions?
- Justin tied the old 2x2 WR average (3.15)?
- Due to technical difficulties, the results couldn't be printed off for us to see?
- Meep was there? 
- my AII is beast?
- purple stickers only look nice when they are on odd cubes?
- the three fastest female cubers in the world are all Canadian (Emily, me, and Desie)? 

I can't think of any interesting ones...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> I can't think of any interesting ones...



GO TO COMP WITH FORTE AND ME AND STATUE! then you'll have about 3 pages worth


----------



## Anthony (Jan 31, 2010)

Jai said:


> Harris's 7.33 was a PLL skip, and an 8-move OLL (F R' F' R U R U' R').



I might be wrong, but I _think_ he did FRU'R'U'RUR'F'.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Harris's 7.33 was a PLL skip, and an 8-move OLL (F R' F' R U R U' R').
> ...


Justin said it was the the one that starts with F R U' 

[9:07:21 PM] Juice10 says: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=315338#post315338
[9:07:23 PM] Juice10 says: dis is wrong
[9:07:26 PM] Juice10 says: it was the other oll
[9:07:32 PM] Juice10 says: F R U'


----------



## Anthony (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Jai said:
> ...



lol Shutup.  You know I just forgot a F. ><


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds like a fun comp...what was Harris's average?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 31, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Sounds like a fun comp...what was Harris's average?



17.83. One-handed. ><


----------



## Tortin (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know..
> ...



Sorry. 

Did you know that:

Sarah sucks at team BLD...or maybe I do?
The awesome N is really a J?
The timer that Harris took a picture at wasn't the timer that he used for the solve?
...

That's all I have...


----------



## Jai (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you know...

- Michael Shao was literally ON a lot of us all day?
- because he had coffee in the morning and a 2L bottle of Pepsi throughout the day?
- wherever Michael is right now, I think he's still running and bouncing around like the nutcase he is?
- Harris did a little dance after his 7.33?
- he also high-fived me so hard after the solve, it hurt for a bit after?
- Anthony's Texas Speedcubing shirts (which he gave to some of us) are awesome?
- the second Dave said "pizza", EVERYONE ran to the back for pizza?
- they ran out of cheese pizzas before I could get some? 
- Canadian competition afterparties are still meh?
- it was Emma Moseley's birthday, and Bill Li sang happy birthday to her over the mic?
- Rhodri's birthday is on monday, and he didn't tell any of us?
- people fail hard at using the calculators on their phones?


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you know....

-I wasn't there?
-I was at home?
-I wasn't there?


----------



## Tortin (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> - I fail at accurately calculating averages?



Anthony does too, and he had my phone to do it with.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> - LanLans are lame compared to a good ol' Eastsheen?



You get a hug for that :3



Anthony said:


> - Justin's mom makes the BEST COOKIES!?



DO WANT!


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 31, 2010)

did you know that
i came 26 and was .02 out of 25
so i didn't get to advance?
i made my PB on my second solve (13.61 i think)


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a fun comp...what was Harris's average?
> ...



 2H? and was the 7 on video?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 31, 2010)

Tortin said:


> The awesome N is really a J?


Told you, noob.  


Tortin said:


> The timer that Harris took a picture at wasn't the timer that he used for the solve?


To be more precise, after Harris' 7.33 was cleared and people realized no one had a picture of it, the two closest timers to him had 7.33 copied onto to them within a minute. lol.



Jai said:


> - Harris did a little dance after his 7.33?


- Harris did an inappropriate dance after his 7.33? _Fixed._


Jai said:


> - Anthony's Texas Speedcubing shirts (which he gave to some of us) are awesome?
> ...
> - people fail hard at using the calculators on their phones?



Thanks. And yes, we do suck at using calculators on phones. ><



Tortin said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > - I fail at accurately calculating averages?
> ...



Ghetto phone is ghetto! 



DavidWoner said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > - LanLans are lame compared to a good ol' Eastsheen?
> ...



I DO WANT Wonerblessing since JaffyTaffy obviously isn't allowed to use Wonerblessing against Woner next weekend.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 31, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think of any interesting ones...
> ...



Next weekend. Drexel. GOGOGO


----------



## Tortin (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > The awesome N is really a J?
> ...



?

Did you know that the octave 3x3 is actually quite nice after lubing?


----------



## JustinJ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you know?

-LanLans are crap?


----------



## Tortin (Jan 31, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Did you know?
> 
> -LanLans are crap?



And shock oil doesn't make them any better?

Oh, and did you know:

There was this one volunteer that kept slamming down the cubes at the timing stations, and I cringed every time she did it?


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Did you know..
> 
> - Canadian competitions are uber awesome?
> - *Actual Canadians are even awesomer?*
> ...



i am even more prouder to be canadian 

oh, tortin, was it the girl in the blue shirt?


----------



## Tortin (Jan 31, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> oh, tortin, was it the girl in the blue shirt?



It was. My poor F-II.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 31, 2010)

F-IIs FTW 

that was my cousin.  i'll tell her to be gentle with the poor thing.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2010)

did you know...

-Justin Jaff...something


----------



## Anthony (Jan 31, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> did you know...
> 
> -Justin Jaff...something



Did you know..

- there is left and there is Justin left?


----------



## tecnikal (Jan 31, 2010)

how long until our results are posted up?


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

tecnikal said:


> how long until our results are posted up?



Results are up now.

2x2 average world rankings:
1. *Rowe Hessler* - USA - Brown Cubing Day 2009
2. *Feliks Zemdegs* - Australia - Melbourne Summer Open 2010
3. *Justin Jaffray* - Canada - Toronto Open Winter 2010
4. *Anthony Brooks* - USA - Toronto Open Winter 2010
5. *Edouard Chambon* - France - Geneva Open 2008


Remember when only Europeans were good at 2x2? 
Also, Edouard was knocked from 2nd to 5th in one day. lol.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 1, 2010)

i came last in OH
2 DNFs


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> i came last in OH
> 2 DNFs


Don't worry, no one failed harder than Limeback did in the 2x2 finals. He averages sub 4 and his times were 5, 9, 3, 9, DNF. lolololol.
Love you too, Eric.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > i came last in OH
> ...



that's funny,
i messed up both plls, first time i had the e perm which i mess up like 1/2 with both hands and the second time i think i had t perm but since its so fast i tried thing about the moves but couldn't
i still got my 3x3 PB in the comp 13.16 seconds, but with a pll skip


----------



## pixelguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, dont' know if it was just the new room, but seemed like a huge turnout. 

It'll be Christians' last comp as a 7-year old....he did awesome with a pb 22.xx and avg of 26.xx. We got him a 'real' cube4you and that made a big difference... hopefully as he turns 8 soon, he'll be able to learn full PLL and OLL and make it to a second round! 

thanks to all the people who volunteered to make it a great competition....


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL Sarah's UWR is also posted


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> vcuber13 said:
> 
> 
> > i came last in OH
> ...



I failed 2x2 finals more than he did...DNF average (not on purpose...)



Neo63 said:


> LOL Sarah's UWR is also posted


----------



## Caedus (Feb 1, 2010)

I wanted to go so badly... I even had school off the week before, but my parents didn't want me to. >_>


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 1, 2010)

Alrighty I have a few more...

Did you know that...

- 14.22 is NOT mid-14?
- Emily pwned Anthony and Jai in the finals?
- While racing Emily and Anthony, I forced an OLL skip and got a PLL skip?
- Anthony saw it and said "WHAT? DID YOU JUST GET AN LL SKIP?"?
- After Harris's 7.33, about half of us that were on the other side of the room crowded around (off-camera) to see what just happened? 
- Anthony Hua got very excited when he was asked if he wanted to be a judge?
- LBL pwns Ortega for 2x2?
- I'm a terrible caller for square-1 team BLD?
- Justin thinks my square-1 sucks?
- my square-1 sucks?
- Brendon was too lazy to compete in 3x3x3 finals?
- Michael's face is a +2?
- Michael loved Chester's video on how to pronounced North American Cubers' names?


----------



## Tortin (Feb 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Alrighty I have a few more...
> 
> Did you know that...
> 
> - 14.22 is NOT mid-14?



It's actually 14.03


----------



## Dave Campbell (Feb 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> - the three fastest female cubers in the world are all Canadian (Emily, me, and Desie)?



I think this is my favorite stat. It is something i hope you three are very proud of. It definitely makes me happy. The awesome thing is, i don't think any one of you has hit her peak yet. 

I am not trying to pick favorites, but speculating purely on my interpretation of potential. But i think Emily will be the first to sub 12. Unless she stops cubing, of course. 

Now prove me wrong.


----------



## joey (Feb 1, 2010)

Dave, be awesome and get sub-12 before any of them.


----------

